# Candidates Unite in Attack on Perry



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP

Candidates Unite in Attack on Perry 

GOP presidential candidates looking to close in on front-runner 
Perry redefine their campaign pitches to voters during the Fox
News-Google debate, then took their shots at the Texas governor. | *
TRANSCRIPT*

VIDEOS: *Ron Paul's Double-Edged Sword* | 
*Perry, Romney on Social Security* | 
*Cain Would Eliminate EPA* *Perry Tries to Clarify on Social Security* | 
Santorum: Sex Has No Place in Military | 
Bachmann: I Would Build a Fence
*
OPINION EXCLUSIVES: 
*Romney on Future of Social Security | 
*Perry on Why He's Telling Truth About Social Security*
*OPINION: The More GOP Candidates Talk, The More They Appear Out of Touch* | 
*OPINION: Romney Wins in Orlando 
*
*FULL COVERAGE: *GOP Debate | *PHOTOS: Fox News-Google Debate*


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Is it me, or does Perry look like someone who would try to pick a fight with you in a barroom?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I became violently angry listening to the crowd boo the soldier when he asked the DADT question last night.

Whatever ones opinion on the topic, I thought the audience was out of line, and not one candidate has the sack to say a damned thing about it.

You may not like the policy, and even disagree with it. But showing such a lack of decorum to someone who wears the uniform was utterly disgraceful IMO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I became violently angry listening to the crowd boo the soldier when he asked the DADT question last night.
> 
> Whatever ones opinion on the topic, I thought the audience was out of line, and not one candidate has the sack to say a damned thing about it.
> 
> You may not like the policy, and even disagree with it. But showing such a lack of decorum to someone who wears the uniform was utterly disgraceful IMO.


What was the question?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The more I hear perry the more I am starting to dislike him.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> What was the question?





> An audience at the Republican presidential debate in Orlando did not greet a gay soldier with open arms last night. In fact, they booed him.
> 
> The jeering came after Stephen Hill, a soldier stationed in Iraq, asked via video about the recent repeal of the 1993 law that banned gay military personnel from serving openly in the military.
> 
> ...


Gay Soldier Booed By GOP Debate Audience | New York Daily News

GOP crowd abandons patriotism for bigotry, boos gay soldier (FULL VIDEO) - YouTube

Again, my point has nothing to do whether DADT is good policy or not. It has everything to do with respecting the question of a uniformed solider who is also currently recieving hostile fire pay.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> What was the question?


Basically he asked if they became president, would they try to reinstate the DADT policy.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Again, my point has nothing to do whether DADT is good policy or not. It has everything to do with respecting the question of a uniformed solider who is also currently recieving hostile fire pay.


The article said he was wearing a gray "Army" t-shirt, probably the PT shirt, which hardly qualifies as "in uniform".

I can't say I would have booed him, but it's an indication of how many people think the repeal was a stupid idea.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> The article said he was wearing a gray "Army" t-shirt, probably the PT shirt, which hardly qualifies as "in uniform".
> 
> I can't say I would have booed him, but it's an indication of how many people think the repeal was a stupid idea.


Seriously? The PT UNIFORM is what everyone wears when they're off duty for the day. When else would he have asked it?

And either way, the guy is in Iraq serving his country. At least let him get his question out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm glad they repealed it. Now Pvt. Cowboy can get in. We're enlisting together as the Ambiguously Gay Duo.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Like many before him, he had to open his mouth and put his foot in and now we shall have Romney, which is better than Obama. lets hope Romney picks a strong running mate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Seriously? The PT UNIFORM is what everyone wears when they're off duty for the day. When else would he have asked it?
> 
> And either way, the guy is in Iraq serving his country. At least let him get his question out.


I've been discharged for many years, but sometimes wear a gray "Army" t-shirt, which isn't even close to a uniform, and when I was on active duty, I don't recall any rules or regulations that required me to wear the PT uniform on my off hours.

In any case. the "boos" came from 1-2 people at most, and is a perfect, completely overblown example of the liberal media trying to portray the Republicans as homophobic, racist, sexist, etc., ad nauseum.

Of all people, I'm very surprised that you've fallen for it.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

5-0 said:


> I'm glad they repealed it. Now Pvt. Cowboy can get in. We're enlisting together as the Ambiguously Gay Duo.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


Pvt. "Ace" Cowboy


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I initially thought Perry sounded like a decent candidate. It appears more and more likely now that he is a career politician RINO candidate..............


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Perry said he voted on and passed a bill with the rest of the Texas legislators to give free collage funding to children of illegals.

maybe all the candidates will steal money from legal residents, but he came right out and admitted it


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> In any case. the "boos" came from 1-2 people at most, and is a perfect, completely overblown example of the liberal media trying to portray the Republicans as homophobic, racist, sexist, etc., ad nauseum.
> 
> Of all people, I'm very surprised that you've fallen for it.


If it was 100 people or 1 person, it would still have been wildly out of line. And I would have appreciated one of the candidates saying "Hey, the guy is serving in Iraq--let's show some respect. Rick Santorum then could have presented his opinion.

Fallen for what? The opinions of the liberal media? I thought it was just as inappropriate when I first heard it without any accompanied commentary (on a non-ideological radio news break). Secondly, I agree that critizing non-feasance (here, the lack of any candidate saying something in response) is used quite often in arguments to paint opposing parties in a bad light where they've really done nothing wrong. Nonetheless, I feel it's warranted given the virtually unparalelled respect that should be given to those in service to their country. Additionally, I think it would have shown some leadership I find so lacking in the current slate of candidates.

Again, my issue here has nothing to do with the substance and everything to do with procedure. Had a solider asked for a reinstatment of DADT at a Democratic debate, I would hope the audience would STFU too, and that booing such a question would be just as wrong (though infinately more likely). This to me was evidence of the ever-declining lack of decorum in our political discourse--which here happened to even supercede one of the more universal tried-and-true values, respect for those serving our country.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Fallen for what?


You made a non-issue into an issue by reposting wildly over-the-top headlines like "Gay Soldier Booed by GOP Debate Audience" and "GOP crowd abandons patriotism for bigotry, boos gay soldier", as if a raucous crowd tried to shout him down, when in fact is was one or two people out of a crowd of hundreds, if not thousands, which is hardly a "crowd" or even indicitive of the majority.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> You made a non-issue into an issue by reposting wildly over-the-top headlines like "Gay Soldier Booed by GOP Debate Audience" and "GOP crowd abandons patriotism for bigotry, boos gay soldier", as if a raucous crowd tried to shout him down, when in fact is was one or two people out of a crowd of hundreds, if not thousands, which is hardly a "crowd" or even indicitive of the majority.


Certainly there's a bias in the title, but it doesn't make the content therein so. Next time I'll make sure to post the exact same video with a different title...

Like Killjoy, I'm just gonna have to agree to disagree on this one with ya.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I cant belive Perry wasted my time thinkng he may be a decent candidate. Immigration, the forced vaccinations and now the fuckin racist sign he had on his hunting camp, go the fuck away.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im not a perry fan but the sign thing is by accounts Ive read bullshit. HIs family painted it over when they leased the camp,even going so far as to have the boulder turned over. The place is still called ********** by the locals despite painting it over.Perry was done in my book the second he supported illegal aliens.

---------- Post added at 17:28 ---------- Previous post was at 17:28 ----------

My canidate Herman Cain pissed me off even opening his mouth on the subject


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

5-0 said:


> I'm glad they repealed it. Now Pvt. Cowboy can get in. We're enlisting together as the Ambiguously Gay Duo.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


Port o'call Provincetown. You better learn this song you Duo, you. 
View attachment 3018


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

7costanza said:


> I cant belive Perry wasted my time thinkng he may be a decent candidate. Immigration, the forced vaccinations and now the fuckin racist sign he had on his hunting camp, go the fuck away.


Illegal aliens are going to be his downfall. The American people are fed-up with it.


----------

